# The new RRR MUSTANGS



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

Any one get one of these for Christmas, are they long wheelbase and whats your opinion. They look sharp especially since they are a one piece body.
GARY


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I am not sure of the wheelbase, but they are extremely sharp. The detail is amazing. 

Old Blue


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have seen them on ebay they appear to be long wheelbase.I went to the rrr website and the are not listed for sale yet.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

If they are like the Trans Am Mustangs he did they are long wheelbase. I have a set of the Trans Am bodies and they are awesome.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes they are long wheel base, and they fit real nice on a chassis. I have the blue w/white stripes. very nice detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish he did the resin stuff again, the tow truck, dumptrucks and fire engine where my favorites.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I really liked the 1969 versions they sell. Very nice. Since I broke the bank collecting a dozen or more 69s, I will pass on the newest cars. But they are sweet!!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

8man
Those are some nice Fords


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, here are a few more:


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

And:


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

And some more:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I like the 69s but I prefer long wheelbase for racing.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

8Man - that last picture are the 4 we got for our Trans Am series plus the black Test Mule car. They are really beautiful. Thanks for posting!


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

RRR makes nice models, no doubt about that. Here's the black one you mentioned:


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

And just one more...


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Somebody likes Mustangs I take it? :thumbsup:

Way cool!!!!


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

RRR doesn't do Camaros sadly...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

so wait... RRR has a new Mustang that is different from the repop of the Tjet Mach 1 originally done by Nu-Rora? Specifically, a long wheelbase one? What year is it? Are there any pictures of it on the Web? I can't find any information other than this thread, and all I can find on the RRR website is the one they've always had...

inquiring minds want to know, thanks in advance :wave:

--rick

edit: nevermind, i finally scrolled far enough down on his home page and saw a pic of a car hauler loaded with early Mustangs with a link. they look SWEET

edit again: are these injection molded or resin cast?


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

The webpage makes mention of the sparkles being directly molded in the plastic. So, I am guessing injection molded. Not resin cast. I don't really care as I like them.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

65 shelby's I believe, metalflake. I would post pics if I wasn't so dumb.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

'65 or '66. $14.95 each for a body. The web site says, "Chassis will require minor nipping of F/R gear plate ribs as well." From the look, it does not appear that a Tuffones (AutoWorld) chassis will fit under them.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> so wait... RRR has a new Mustang that is different from the repop of the Tjet Mach 1 originally done by Nu-Rora? *snip*
> 
> edit again: are these injection molded or resin cast?


If I'm understanding correctly, RRR _*is*_ Nu-Rora, as of late. They're in the injection molded body business now and appear to have dropped the hatchet on their resin bodies...which is a damn shame because they had some nice stuff. Although apparently you can still get bumpers/driver heads/etc...just not bodies.

(I'm glad I bit the "$30 shipping to Canada" bullet and got the whole set of fairgrounds cars while the getting was still good. I only kick myself for not grabbing the street version of the 57 Chev as well. IMO, their 57 was the nicest that I've seen. The "fairgrounds" version of the 57 looked a little squashed.)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was just on thier website and couldn't find the new mustangs.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Phil must be updating.. He has a picture with all (or most of the color combos and both styles (with front bumper and without). There's a link right under the car carrier picture, but it's currently not working. Luckily, I saved the pix!


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are stunning. The green and gold is particularly eye catching. Love it.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

There is a few I will have to get,looks good for racing low and long wheelbase.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

notice that some have rear quarter windows 
and some have louvers on the rear quarter windows


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes. The ones with the louvers also have no front bumper, and appear to have a front spoiler.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW!!! Those look good.

Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes. The ones with the louvers also have no front bumper, and appear to have a front spoiler.


I believe those are the racing versions where the quarter scoops actually cooled the brakes.I read the Shelby diary on the GT 350 build from him doing them with a small team one at a time basically in a small building and even some outside to moving into a hangar or building at an airport and having a dolly type assembly line.He said the rear suspension traction setup was the hardest mod.Really cool read about how press photos were taken with only 2 of his design wheels on the car so they only photographed the right side,to paper faced gauges for promo pics and the different things they tried along the way,moving the battery to the rear,acid fumes damaged the paint,paper rear seat barriers carpeted..etc these versions were actually sold.Even the story behind the Wimbledon white and guardsmen blue color scheme.I've gone on enough...But phil's mustangs do look very good,definitely a slot in my collection for one.
Christian


----------

